# WorldMark Reservation Booking Question



## MattnTricia (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello All

We are first time WorldMark Owners and have a couple of questions. Thanks in advance for any help:

1)13 month reservation window - Is that from date of check in or from your date of check out? 

2)How does it work when the week you want is both red and blue - Will any 7 day combination work?

3) For a high demand week like Depoe Bay at Thanksgiving - Say we wanted to go Saturday to Saturday  encompassing Thanksgiving for 2007.  Check in dates would be Nov 17-24 2007  When would we make our reservation call at the 13 month window?

4)Are there any other tips or tricks or articles to read that would be helpful for booking peak demand weeks?


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 24, 2006)

Check out www.wmowners.com for answers to all you questions.  Very helpful groups of owners there.


----------



## roadsister (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome!

1. The 13 month window is from the date of check in.

2. You may book a week that goes from blue to red or red to blue.

3. Your call should be made 13 months out exactly at 6:00 am.

4. If you don't get what you want put yourself on a waiting list and be flexible with the check in / check out date....

www.worldmarktheclub.com has many useful tips, great ideas, reviews, and over 17,000 owners that can give you correct information on how to use your membership.


----------



## PClapham (Sep 24, 2006)

Re calling hour-I was wondering about that.  Is it 6am pdt?  Thanks
Anita


----------



## roadsister (Sep 24, 2006)

PClapham said:
			
		

> Re calling hour-I was wondering about that.  Is it 6am pdt?  Thanks
> Anita



Sorry, Pacific Standard Time


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 24, 2006)

You can download the WorldMark Owners Education Manual from the WorldMark web site.  It's accessible from the link roadsister gave or if you want to go directly to the download page.  The link is

http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/

It's a good starting point for learning about the WorldMark booking process.  

Check out the WorldMark forum too, at WorldMark Forum


----------

